# Heute in der Hersbrucker Zeitung



## cdF600 (3. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich macht das nicht Schule!


----------



## norman68 (3. Mai 2014)

Gibt es doch immer wieder mal. Mal sind es Drähte, mal sind es Nagelbretter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (3. Mai 2014)

norman68 schrieb:


> Gibt es doch immer wieder mal. Mal sind es Drähte, mal sind es Nagelbretter.


das machts aber auch nicht besser


----------



## mistertom52070 (9. Mai 2014)

Sowas ist echt das Letzte! Die Leute die sowas machen nehmen bewusst in Kauf andere schwer zu verletzen!


----------



## ragazza (17. Mai 2014)

ein Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft, falls sie grad Zeit hat......


----------

